# Help with peptide cycle.



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

OK guys I have never ran any kinda peptides before and I am thinking about giving them a go and know I would get more help on here than anywhere else. I plan on starting a bulking cycle next month and was gonna try to run some along with it. My cycle is Sust-Deca-Dbol. Can anyone suggest on what to take when to take it during the cycle and how much and length? And if you know of a def good source for them then just PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

100 mcg cjc 1295 no dac and ghrp-2 100 mcg. I do one shot of each in the morning when I wake up and one shot of each before bed. I do this 8 weeks at a time. It makes me hungry which is always good when you're bulking. And sust, deca, and d-bol would be my choices as well. I've heard of doing the peps before a workout as well, but I haven't ever done this yet.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> 100 mcg cjc 1295 no dac and ghrp-2 100 mcg. I do one shot of each in the morning when I wake up and one shot of each before bed. I do this 8 weeks at a time. It makes me hungry which is always good when you're bulking. And sust, deca, and d-bol would be my choices as well. I've heard of doing the peps before a workout as well, but I haven't ever done this yet.



Thanks brother! I like your avatar by the way!
How many mgs would I need to run them 8 weeks?


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Thanks brother! I like your avatar by the way!
> How many mgs would I need to run them 8 weeks?



Both of the pep sponsors on here have these in a combo. That makes life easier. I figure you'll need 6 bottles. I haven't tried the pep sponsors on here, but I'm sure they're gtg.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Dorian!


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

I have tried the pep sources here, very good.  Love me igf-lr3


----------



## Big-John (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Psych


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 10, 2014)

Good info here big John.   Cjc is a must with whatever ghrp you choose as they are synergistic.  1+1=3.  Your ghrp 2 is your all around general purpose ghrp.  Works well,  most don't hold to much water,  gives hunger to some,  sleep is great, hair,  nails,  skin,  accelerated muscle repair,  you get the picture.   During a bulk,  you may consider ghrp6 which also releases grehlin,  which is what causes hunger,  extreme for some.   Hexalarin is also a good choice as it is one of the strongest but also raises prolactin,  which on cycle, is usually controlled anyway.  All the ghrps mentioned seem to have a saturation point of around 100mcg, so frequency is better.  Allow at least 3 hrs in between shots for your own gh to replenish.   My favorite of all is Ipamorelin.  No water retention,  great recomp and look.   Ipamorelin is dose dependent and I like to do my final shot of 500mcgs right before bed.  So for me,  while bulking,  I like to run either cjc-100mcg/ghrp6-100mcg, cjc-100mcg /Hexalarin-100mcg,  or cjc-100/ghrp2-100mcg all @3x/day.   For a summer cut,  cjc-100mcg 2x/day and cjc-100mcg/Ipamorelin-500mcg pre-bed


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

All this information makes me wanna try some. Thanks for sharing. I'll definitely need some help when I order. Gonna be following this thread.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the great info mag. I've got my bulking cycle on hand and I really think I'm gonna hold off until I can afford the peps to run with it.


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe think about doing a log to help all of your brothers out.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds good. It might be a month or so but I will do it.


----------



## BIG D (Mar 11, 2014)

good thread. looking into running some peps my next cycle as well


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I would do 100mcg ghrp2 with 100 mcg cjc no
Dac upon waking, noon, and preworkout, then do 100mcg Igf1-Lr3 pwo in
a series of micro injections, five 10mcg IM injects on each side of the body in the muscles trained or in muscles you desire site enhancement. Only run Igf1-Lr3 EOD to keep receptors fresh. Run ghrp2/cjc no dac everyday.

Of course, SeperiorPeptide has the strongest peptides and research chems.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Good info here big John.   Cjc is a must with whatever ghrp you choose as they are synergistic.  1+1=3.  Your ghrp 2 is your all around general purpose ghrp.  Works well,  most don't hold to much water,  gives hunger to some,  sleep is great, hair,  nails,  skin,  accelerated muscle repair,  you get the picture.   During a bulk,  you may consider ghrp6 which also releases grehlin,  which is what causes hunger,  extreme for some.   Hexalarin is also a good choice as it is one of the strongest but also raises prolactin,  which on cycle, is usually controlled anyway.  All the ghrps mentioned seem to have a saturation point of around 100mcg, so frequency is better.  Allow at least 3 hrs in between shots for your own gh to replenish.   My favorite of all is Ipamorelin.  No water retention,  great recomp and look.   Ipamorelin is dose dependent and I like to do my final shot of 500mcgs right before bed.  So for me,  while bulking,  I like to run either cjc-100mcg/ghrp6-100mcg, cjc-100mcg /Hexalarin-100mcg,  or cjc-100/ghrp2-100mcg all @3x/day.   For a summer cut,  cjc-100mcg 2x/day and cjc-100mcg/Ipamorelin-500mcg pre-bed



Great info.

As others have stated you can't go wrong with a cjc-no dac and a ghrp combo. Doses of 100mcg for each taken 3-4 times daily. Just insure you have 3-4 hours between injections.

That is a nice and simple yet highly effective stack. Personally if you're bulking I would choose ghrp-6. Pick 6 especially if you struggle to eat when bulking. But you can't go wrong with either 2 or 6. I would leave the others for next time round. 

Any guys wanting to try peptides pm me and I can give you a 25% off code but I have a limited amount of those.


----------

